# Roaming chargers to be banned across Europe from June 2017



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Mobile phone roaming charges to be banned in EU from June 2017 - ITV News


----------



## Slackrat (Apr 30, 2013)

siobhanwf said:


> Mobile phone roaming charges to be banned in EU from June 2017 - ITV News


 Cynically wondering if this might not be the thin edge of the wedge.?

Time will tell.

In any instance, there are a multitude of VoIP. appz that permit international calling. for a fraction. Of a cent per. minute. (Portugal-->Canada $US 0.002)


----------



## azoreseuropa (Nov 10, 2013)

Its the best news ever! I wonder about America ? Who cares. Europe rules!  By the way, thanks for the news, siobhanwf


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Siobhan. Are these roaming chargers dangerous?


----------



## sangerm (Apr 4, 2014)

I wonder what impact this is going to have. There are a lot of providers who offer unlimited or very generous data packages in their domestic market. Can you imagine the cost to them of guaranteeing this in all other EU markets? I could buy a cheap data sim in the UK and bring it to Portugal and stream HD TV 24x7. I hope it has the desired effect but could it cause a significant price rise in these more generous tariffs?


----------

